# Why did you start investigating?



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,
I'm wondering, how did you, or your Doctor, know to start investigating?
Was it because of many cycles that didn't work?
I'm wondering as I'm 44, had 1 IUI BFN & 1 IVF BFN, & don't have time to keep trying & failing. 
I was thinking of asking my Dr to do some tests to see if there's is anything else going on, apart from the obvious age factor.
I have only ever been pregnant twice in my life (both m/c), and I never really bothered much with contraception. So there must be an underlying factor
I'm sorry if I'm being insensitive. I guess I'm clutching at straws, as I'm desperate.
Thanks


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I would start maybe by going to your GP and maybe seeing a Doctor who you feel comfortable with.
I would explain your fertility issues you have and your problems with trying to conceive, tell them any history what may be relevent for them to know. If you need to write it all down than do it theres nothing worse than coming away thinking oh i should of asked that!
I would maybe start by asking for a full blood count which will test iron levels diabetes, cholesterol, Thyroid etc! 
Good Luck


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Have a wee look here as well http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------

